
Build your brand on Facebook: create a fan page of you. - karol_zielinski
http://blog.karolzielinski.com/build-your-brand-on-facebook-create-a-fan-page-of-you
======
fbailey
Well with 2 Fans there's obviously a lot of Brand Building necessary

~~~
karol_zielinski
still growing - it's 15 right now ;)

------
steveklabnik
Back in the day, us kids used to just make groups devoted to someone. I guess
now Fan pages are more appropriate.

